# Why is Canon LIDE 80 scanner still useless in Lion?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Is there some reason why Canon won't release a driver for my Canon LIDE 80 scanner?
I'd really love to scan my old negatives into my Lion OS Mac Mini,
But my Canon LIDE will only work up to OS X 10.4 with a PPC.

I paid a lot for this scanner, But it won't work with my Mac Mini,
I really would like to not have to use my old G4 every time I want to scan negatives.

What is wrong with Canon?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

That product is at least 8 years old. It's not unreasonable for them to no longer support it.

If you're opposed to replacing it with a newer model, then take a look at VueScan - it supports many scanners, including your LIDE 80.
VueScan Scanning Software for Windows 7, Mac OS X Lion, Linux, iPhone, iPad, iPod


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

John Clay said:


> That product is at least 8 years old. It's not unreasonable for them to no longer support it.
> 
> If you're opposed to replacing it with a newer model, then take a look at VueScan - it supports many scanners, including your LIDE 80.
> VueScan Scanning Software for Windows 7, Mac OS X Lion, Linux, iPhone, iPad, iPod


Nope no good. 



> This scanner isn't supported on Mac OS X Lion, since Canon uses a PowerPC plugin for this scanner and Rosetta isn't available with Lion.


Canon LiDE 80 Scanner Driver and Software

I also paid a huge amount for my OkiData Laser printer some 20 years ago and it still going on a Windows machine. But I had a year old inkjet printer from Lexmark that when Vista came out they didn't create a new driver for it. So I had to toss it in the trash.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Scanners really have not lost that much ground over the past 8 years. Mid range scanners from that era are still more than adequate for most scanning chores as long as drivers are available.

Newer scanners are only marginally faster, and all those extra pixels are very seldom of any practical use.

By failing to keep drivers up to date manufacturers are hoping to force you to purchase a replacement for a perfectly good piece of equipment. 

AKA planned obsolescence.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

I was gonna suggest ImageTricks or something else that supports in-app scanning, but
seeing as how it's Lion.....well, I'll leave it be

John B


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Here's an interesting comment at Download CanoScan Toolbox for Mac - Scanner software. MacUpdate.com
"Using CanoScan Toolbox I'm able to scan, even with Mac OS Lion."

Maybe???


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Scanners really have not lost that much ground over the past 8 years. Mid range scanners from that era are still more than adequate for most scanning chores as long as drivers are available.
> 
> Newer scanners are only marginally faster, and all those extra pixels are very seldom of any practical use.
> 
> ...


Tis' true as far as drivers are concerned. 

Flatbeds really haven't had any significant developments for years and years... they probably have reached the limits of what is possible.... if only they could bring down the prices of dedicated film and slide scanners I would be interested in buying another/additional scanner as I have a ton of slides and film I could be scanning, but the film and slide quality of flatbed scans just doesn't make the investment in time worthwhile... and dedicate film and slide scanners of any real quality (i.e. Nikon) still command a premium price in both the new and used market.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm just going to have to hook up my LIDE 80 to my iBook 1.33 with OSX 10.4xx,
My HP Deskjet F4180 on the other hand works fine with Lion, But unfortunately it can't scan negatives.

Oh well, Thanks for all the replies anyways.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Did you try using the "CanoScan Toolbox" as linked in message #7??


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Did you try using the "CanoScan Toolbox" as linked in message #7??


Yep, Tried it, It runs but it won't boot up the scanner.
It just sits there and doesn't provide any functional use.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Have you tried Apple's Image Capture in your Apps folder. I had a scanner problem with the Epson Artisan 837 in 10.6.8 and this is a workaround.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a lide 35 and it works fine in lion. unfortunately, i can't remember what i downloaded to make it work! sigh. i know i downloaded the canon toolbox (already linked above), but i may have used something else. i suspect i downloaded the old driver, but i'm not at all sure. i just used it with preview (the application) to scan something, but imagecapture is better, you get a few choices of quality, and you can preview the image. i used to use photoshop in CS3, that software is a no go in lion...
ok, just tried canon toolbox. it doesn't work. wants a driver. so i must have added something... i will see if something comes back to me. but it definitely works in imagecapture and preview!


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*driver dmg*

the previous message was about my macbook with lion, but i am looking at my imac (running snow leopard) and i see a dmg file that is the driver for my lide 35. it may be that i downloaded this driver image using snow leopard, then copied it to lion, where it is working. i would suggest going to the canon site, downloading the driver for your printer and then try opening it and see if it installs. i'm fairly sure that's what i did.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I went to the Canon website,
They now have a Lion driver and toolbox for the LiDE 70 and the 90,
But nothing for the LiDE 80, I tried the 70 and 90 drivers and the MP Navigator EX 1.0

They'll install fine and they'll load, But they won't run my scanner.
They just keep failing to load or even start up the scanner.

How frustrating.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in the same spot with my old HP psc1210 all in one. It was the all in one that I first bought when I switched to mac! Its still going strong but apple/hp killed support for it. Somebody had a workaround, but it only worked for a short while.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

there seems to be a lide 80 driver on this page: Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : CanoScan LiDE 80
it doesn't specify lion, but it doesn't say it doesn't work either!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I got the Canoscan toolbox to work with my G4 tower running OSX 10.5.8,
It just won't import into GraphicConverter or the Image Capture app.

Oh well, At least it works and I can use the scanner for my negatives.
I have a USB 2 PCI card that I'm using for the scanner in my G4 tower.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Back to this again, Went to DriversCollection.com
Looks like driverland, Love it.

Still trying to get this thing going,
Dug up the scanner again.

Trying it with my old laptop and OSX 10.4.0
Trying a slow OSX upgrade, OSX 10.4.0 doesn't work.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

WOW!! One year later - almost to the day. 

Anyway, did you try VueScan?

But I notice at his site he notes:
"If you're using a Canon LiDE 40 or LiDE 50 on Mac OS X, install the Canon software for the LiDE 35. These scanners are identical except for the outside plastic, and there's a universal binary driver for the LiDE 35 on Canon Global.

If you're using a Canon LiDE 80 on Mac OS X and are having problems seeing the scanner or starting VueScan, try re-installing the Canon scanner drivers. If you're using Mac OS X 10.6, you'll also need to copy the folder from the LIDE80_7275MXEN.dmg file in the "Into Users_Shared" folder called CanoScanLIDE80 to the /Users/Shared folder on your hard drive"
VueScan 9 Release Notes

Or if you can get it working on another networked Mac, would 'scanner sharing' work?

We use a G5 PPC 10.5.8 iMac as a print server for an old HP 4ML Laserwriter AppleTalk only serial printer via an AsanteTalk adapter that works well with 'share printer', including any Mac running SL to ML. Quite amazing really that an old Mac serial AppleTalk printer is still useable.

So if that can be made to work , I would suggest a much more modern Canon LIDE 80 scanner can be made useful and still work as well. Maybe??


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

VueScan says it supports the LIDE 80
Canon LiDE 80 Scanner Driver and Software


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

viffer said:


> VueScan says it supports the LIDE 80
> Canon LiDE 80 Scanner Driver and Software


Unfortunately, and I had suggested that previously, but I hadn't noticed that that site says:

"You need to install a Canon scanner driver to use this scanner on Windows and Mac OS X. Unfortunately, Canon doesn't have a driver for this scanner on Windows x64.

This scanner isn't supported on Mac OS X Lion and later, since Canon uses a PowerPC plugin for this scanner and Rosetta isn't available with Lion and later.

On Mac OS X prior to Lion, you need to use VueScan x32 with Rosetta. To do this:

Click on the VueScan icon while holding the Control key
Choose 'Get Info'
Check 'Open using Rosetta' "

I believe the OP is using OS X ML.

But just *maybe* possible using 'scanner sharing' with a compatible networked Mac.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!!

I got it to work finally.
With my old iBook running OSX 10.4.11

Downloaded and bought Vuescan,
Then dug up my old Canon software c.d.

After spending about an hour of Vuescan not recognizing my scanner,
Vuescan kept saying I needed a Canon driver and Canon software installed.

Finally, Just when I was about to give up after installing everything on the Canon C.D.,
Vuescan finally recognized my Canon LIDE 80 scanner, Yay!!!

Now I can finally scan all my negatives into my laptop and external Firewire 160 gb drive.

What a relief.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations and well done.

Gee, and it only took a year. 

Now maybe you can set it up on your local network and hopefully "Scanner Sharing" will work with your other Mac(s).

Mac Basics: Using a scanner


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Congratulations and well done.
> 
> Gee, and it only took a year.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll look into that,
I have a second scanner hooked up to my MacMini running OSX 10.8.2
But it can't scan negatives, That sharing idea would be great.

Edit:
BTW, I have Vuescan installed for the second scanner as well,
I bought the Pro version of Vuescan with the unlimited updates and RAW support.

Cheers!

D


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> ...
> BTW, I have Vuescan installed for the second scanner as well,
> I bought the Pro version of Vuescan with the unlimited updates and RAW support.
> 
> ...


Afraid to ask how much that cost for something Canon, Epson etc should be providing at no charge.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Afraid to ask how much that cost for something Canon, Epson etc should be providing at no charge.


I'm afraid it's too often a reoccurring occurrence, and to quote my wife's often used remark, "... it usually always comes down to money".

The manufacturer blames the OS developer for changes that they can't keep supporting (ie: spending more money without any future resulting income), and the OS developer relies on the manufacturer, and they won't spend any money, except perhaps supporting the Gutenberg project whose support resources are limited, so enter in this case, Vuescan, and yes with some money expenditure to use the $40.00 or $80.00 Pro version.

Which BTW: is often a much better an option to use for proper scanning purposes than even the original OS/manufacturer's supplied software.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Afraid to ask how much that cost for something Canon, Epson etc should be providing at no charge.


It would have cost me a lot more for a more up to date scanner, About $700.,
So spending $80.00 for the Pro Vuescan software was well worth it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I also purchased the $80 Pro version of VueScan. More than worth it, IMHO, after a few years of use - initially purchased to make use of a NEW HP scanjet that had no OS X drivers... HP did, eventually, come out with software to run their equipment under OS X, but by that time VueScan more than secured its foothold on my hard drive. An exceptional bit of software, with far more capabilities hidden within it than most realize.


----------

